# Motorhome - Oxidation Build Up



## blondie11.11 (May 23, 2010)

I just bought a used motorhome (1985 Ford Elderado) which has a lot of oxidation build up on the exterior - does anyone know how to remove it? or a compound that will remove it? I believe the exterior is fiberglass. I don't know if just a buffer would work or if I need something as an abrasive?


----------



## cowboy dan (Apr 11, 2010)

magic eraser. you are talking about rust on fiberglass running boards and such? be carfull though, it will remove your paint if you aren't.


----------



## High Gear (Nov 30, 2009)

I would probably use Mequiars paint cleaner.

You can try there call center for more detailed advice , I've called them before, very helpful.
*CALL*

*Our trained appearance care Specialists are here to take your calls six days a week.*

*1-800-347-5700* 
Hours: M-F 6 a.m. to 5 p.m. (Pacific) 
Saturday 7 a.m. to 3 p.m. (Pacific)


----------

